# About my removed post (caricatures)



## Frederico Rogeiro (Aug 7, 2010)

To administrators and moderators,

It hurts me to see that all the effort I put in my drawings is seen just like "self-promotion" when I try to show them.
I cannot accept to be treated as a common thief when I post my presentation here, a place with a context that my work is related to. I'm here with my name and my face. I´m not just some delinquent.

Like Galileo (observin the distance, of course) I was surprised to see that at least my effort could be respected, and not condemned.

I obviously accept the rules. I just don't agree they are blindly applied.
I'm sorry to post here, but I couldn't write you any other way. And also I'm not interested anymore.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Guidelines for the »Classifieds« forum, per the Site Owner *Frederik Magle* are that items there be directly related to Classical Music.

To restate what's hopefully the blindingly obvious, this is a Classical Music forum. Those who wish to create some buzz around their non-Classical Music activities are invited to do so on non-Classical Music message boards. Otherwise, we will exercise our right


> ...to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason. Terms of Service


This topic could have been broached in a Private Message, but instead it was made into a public forum matter, and we sense a "grandstanding" attempt.

The forum rules pertain to _everyone_, and will be applied to everyone.

This matter is closed and will not be subject to further public discussion.


----------

